# What classical composer i identified to Olivier Messiaen here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I like birds, i like all sort of them, and i dig his organ work, i have great admiration for him, i like cosmos consciousness, and la nativité du seigneur, his symphony turangalila spook me out so how mutch has i like it, it frighten me and beleive me when i says im not easily frighten and of course quartet for the end of time to a lesser degree.

Academically speaking this mister has,: a tremendeous dynamic, a colorfull music of mystical a bliss, very deep and may i says cosmic or galactic in proportion, is work his mind blowing.Sometime his music doom laden in genra l'apparition de l'église éternelle, common guys please tell me, to whom do you identified has a composer, Like hey the profundis i could be this guys or this guys you know?

And explained why, to who are you akind too.


P.s out of the blue dont think im some psycho but i like snakes too they fascinated me there scales are sometime quite pretty and colorful, needless to says im not afraid of snakes unless venemeous.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> to who are you akind too.


Okay, so you want us to tell the world which composer we identify with...

I must suffer from some kind of bipolar composer identification disorder, because I want to say both happy papa Haydn and poor neurotic Shostakovich! Maybe I WANT to be like Haydn, but I keep failing!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've tried several times to get into Messiaen, but I don't hear colors, and I think I'm missing something, and I get frustrated. 

I think in some respects I identify with Anton Bruckner. Someone called his simplicity not naivety but more the simplicity of an old man speaking to children of things sacred. That's how I tend to think.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

In my limited knowledge of composers I find Messiaen perhaps the most original, stand-alone composer I can think of: he really seemw to use a highly unique, original style which is easily distinguished from all other composers before and after him. Yet I can see some (strong) influence from Debussy to Messiaen so for me Messiaen belongs to the French tradition that started with Debussy.


----------



## Flavius (Oct 7, 2017)

There seems to me to be a parallelism between mental states and the awareness of birds. I suppose you have to have had an experience of prayer and avian behavior, of the synchronicity, to accept this. Messiaen's 'Saint François d'Assise' carries the message. Like poetry, music, especially Messiaen's, evokes a mindset beyond mere verbal significance, beyond mere melody and tonal geometries, where awarenesses occur, unwritten and unheard, on the periphery of perception.

Listening to Peter Hill's 'Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus', for instance, your heart responds: the Spirit calls out for you. Messiaen belongs in the tradition of the great cathedral composers. When Fra Angelico was beatified, one of the cardinals remarked the lack of miracles, to which the pope responded that his paintings were enough.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov of course. I sometimes call him my patron saint composer, although it's not like I pray to him or anything. I think I have his personality in many ways. The more I read about him, the more I see myself. The more I hear his music, the more I know myself. Nowadays I listen to him sparingly, but I always feel he's always inside me. Because I can go up to a piano, and play like 100 melodies from him by heart, without needing to hear anything over again. He's always with me.


----------



## Flavius (Oct 7, 2017)

Re the 'classical' composers identified with Messiaen, let me mention the link to Debussy: André Caplet, an assistant of Debussy's, who orchestrated some of the master's piano works. Unfortunately, this highly gifted composer died quite young as a war casualty. His 'Miroir de Jésus' is an exquisitely crafted meditation on the rosary for mezzo soprano. His songs are lovely, and of course his handling of instruments in orchestral works is unique.

Frank Martin, a Swiss composer ('Maria-Triptychon', 'Sechs Monologe aus Jedermann', the oratorio 'Golgotha'...), also relates Messiaen's sound world to mainstream classical music.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Try also Maurice Ohana. His harmonies bring Messiaen to mind. The Timpani CD with cello and piano concertos.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Great profundis question. I can identify with several composers, especially Bartók, Messiaen, Gubaidulina and Schnittke.


----------

